# Do you use disposable wipes with your cloth diapers?



## GuavaGirl

I just started cloth diapering my 15 month old, but I use disposable wipes.

With disposable diapers, it was easy to just put the dirty wipes in the diaper, fold it all up, and toss it in the diaper trash can, but now it's kind of a mess.

If I just put loose poopy wipes in the diaper trash, it's pretty stinky and messy....but maybe that's just how it goes. Am I missing something. I thought of bringing the diaper genie back out, and using that to contain the wipes, but I don't know how I feel about wasting all of those plastic bags now.

What do you do?


----------



## kamikazismom

I use disposable wipes with cloth diapers. I keep thinking I shoud switch to cloth wipes too, but for now I just throw away the wipes in my very small bathroom trash can and empty it everyday. I always try to fold the wipe with the poop on the inside before I throw it away so it doesn't touch the trash can. Or sometimes if it is really gross I will flush it.


----------



## L J

My trash goes out every day, so its not big deal to throw the wipes in the trash can.

Or, you could fold the dirty disposable wipes up in the cloth diaper, put in the wet pail and then wash the dirty sposie wipe with diapers. They come out hole - they do not shred - and then throw them away clean. Or, reused them! Seriously, try one some day - they wash nicely!


----------



## A-mac

We started with disposable wipes but they were kind of a pain, throwing them in separate places, we were always running out and dh likes to use a bunch of wipes with every change. We switched to cloth wipes about a month ago. Really just some flannel pieces that I sewed around the edges. When dh saw how much better they cleaned compared to disposables he was thrilled. I just throw them in with the diapers although DD is still ebf so it's not as messy. The only thing that we're still working on is keeping them wet so we don't have to wet them every time. We still keep disposables for the diaper bag.


----------



## mommy212

I did this for a long time... I had a seperate trash can behind the diaper pail I kept the cloth diapers in for the wipes.


----------



## Nicole730

We do some of both. When I do use disposable wipes, I just wash them with the diapers and throw them out after they are clean. Those baby wash cloths work well as cloth wipes, but we also use flannel squares.


----------



## Ola_

We used sposie wipes for quite a while and found it to be a hassle. I had a trash can beside the diaper pail for them. Finally got cloth wipes fairly recently (just simple 1 layer flannel) and they are much easier to use. Plus I like that I can dry DD's bum before putting on a dry diaper.


----------



## lightforest

We use flushable wipes (the Pampers Kandoo type) with cloth diapers. It's no big deal to toss the used wipes in the toilet after changing the diaper. When using regular disposable wipes with cloth diapers, I just toss them in the bathroom trash can. I kind of fold the wipe so that nothing yucky is on the outside, if that makes sense. We take out the trash every day or two.


----------



## goldenwillow

We have cloth diapered from day 1 with cloth wipes as well. I find that I just do as you did with our cloth ones as you did with disposables, putting them in with the diaper, then in a pail until wash time.


----------



## CookAMH

We use flannel wipes that I snipped and tore into squares. Very easy to use the number you need in a dirty change and just throw them in the wash
! Another money saver.


----------



## hennylou

we use and absolutely love our cloth wipes (we use the double sided ones from green mountain diapers).

i hated fishing out the disposables after a diaper change and found it to be so much simpler and faster to use the cloth wipes.

we squirt the dry wipe with a homemade solution (tons of recipes are out there), wipe the bum clean and toss both the wipes and diaper in the same bucket, and wash together.

so easy, and no trash!


----------

